

Should California build desalination plants or a water pipeline to the North? - leoncrutchley

Due to the drought what are the best options for future water
======
leoncrutchley
I'm curious from an engineering perspective which is more feasible

~~~
dalke
[http://www.wired.com/2015/02/california-pipe-water-
alaska/](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/california-pipe-water-alaska/)

------
MichaelCrawford
heavy artillery in southern oregon.

~~~
leoncrutchley
what?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
To keep California from taking our water.

~~~
SCAQTony
I think reservoirs along the San Bernardino mountains would be more effective
in the long run. But then again, maybe Oregon could use some "democracy" ;-)

